
How to Make a Harmonograph? - alikayaspor
https://abakcus.com/diy/how-to-make-a-harmonograph/
======
082349872349872
related (when parametric art was mechanical):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guilloché](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guilloché)

